# Hunters ed book/test material



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am looking for a copy of this test so my 7 yo can start studying to take the test. If anyone has one or knows where to get it i would very much appreciate it.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

You don't need a copy of the test. Just look at all the review questions at the back of each chapter. If they know those questions then they will pass the test. You can pick up a book at the division offices I believe. We tell the classes that I teach that if they know those questions then they will do okay. And those questions all come straight from the chapters.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks, i will look into that. 
Aren't the questions multiple choice taken from like 100 possibilities?


----------

